# 2 head gaskets????



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i was speaking to a friend of mine regarding a good head gasket for the GA motor that will lower comp. rat. and hold the boost. he said that if i got two OEM gaskets and put them on one another, then it will hold nicely. 

he says his friend did that on his 2000 boosted SI. i definitely took his advice with a grain of salt (more like a handful). i think that the point between the gaskets coud be a very weak point, but he said that the two would fuse evenly and hold well?

what do you guys think?

as always thanks in advance


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, I don't know why this stuff comes up, because unless you do your setup like Wes's you'll never need to even try this theory out man.

IIRC the stock gasket isn't thick enough to say so, and using two gaskets is a really ghetto way of doing something like that....if the gasket was thick.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> uhm, I don't know why this stuff comes up, because unless you do your setup like Wes's you'll never need to even try this theory out man.
> 
> IIRC the stock gasket isn't thick enough to say so, and using two gaskets is a really ghetto way of doing something like that....if the gasket was thick.



thanks dude, yeah, i plan to set it up like wes and mike, but my friend mentioned it to me, so i thought it would be interesting to mention it here. 

i wanna go with an aftermarket gasket, but i cant find one for the GA. any suggestions?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what makes you think you even need an aftermarket head gasket?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when i think of dual headgaskets i think of dual oil filter gaskets and you know what happens when you double those up. i dunno, it might hold, but its not something id want to replace twice.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> what makes you think you even need an aftermarket head gasket?


i kno i dont need one per se, but i want one for assurance, and to lower comp. rat. a bit. 

you dont need to replace it twice, you would just get two of them and put them on when the heads off


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

himbo said:


> you dont need to replace it twice, you would just get two of them and put them on when the heads off


lol, youre joking right? what i meant was, if the two dont work and together they blow out, youll be doing the job again or twice.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

If you put oil between those two gaskets, then oil will burn then together and it will hold some boost. I've heard that this works well (at least in Ford 2.0 liter Sierra OHC engines).


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, youre joking right? what i meant was, if the two dont work and together they blow out, youll be doing the job again or twice.


oh ok, thats what you mean. i was like, :wtf: does he mean you gotta replace it twice.

but tee koo brings up an interesting point, my friend says that thats how some honda guys hold boost.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Unless you can afford the downtime of replacing a blown head gasket and you don't mind doing the work I wouldn't try it. Replacing a head gasket is fairly cheap but it's a lot of work.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I swear I posted on this same topic about 3 weeks ago. Talking about what not to do with RTV on head gaskets and who makes aftermarket gaskets and what it would take to get one made.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> I swear I posted on this same topic about 3 weeks ago. Talking about what not to do with RTV on head gaskets and who makes aftermarket gaskets and what it would take to get one made.


did you really expect people to search?

bring it back up and make it a sticky, or I'll make it sticky here.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Actualy I just found the post on the first page. Himbo you started the thread. The answer to your question was answered in your previous post.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ROFL! on that note......no need to re-dig an identical hole.


----------

